# Betta Contest Winner, January 2010



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations to *Synthisis* on winning our first contest of 2010!! Great picture Synthisis!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, synthisis!!!!


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! I am sure there were a lot of great pics, but that is absolutely splendid! A combination of good framing with the plant, good camera work, and a gorgeous fish. the little camera hog is looking right at the camera too!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Congrats hun! <3


----------



## scshoots (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm soooooo happy for you YAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

I need to get a new picture of him... his colors have changed ALOT in the past 2 weeks


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes really unique, congrats!


----------



## thegwynnsmith (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful beautiful fish! I really miss Orchid, my double tail.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I love this fish, he looks so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. He has changed alot in appearance in the past few weeks... Ill get some new photos once he stops changing!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol you should take pictures of him everyday! It'd be cool to see the changes.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

good job!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

He deserved the victory, that fish is amazing.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Soooooo jelous.... lol congrats


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

congrats!!!


----------

